# Question: Why do I suck so much?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Answer: You lack self confidence


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

i think it's important to just go at your own pace and not concentrate on pushing yourself so hard. i find i ride the best and truly progress when i'm not expecting it. i'll be listening to some beats and just cruising down the hill and really want to try something like a 360 or whatever. then i'll work at it until i get it, and if i get discouraged i'll just stick to what i know for a while and build my confidence back up.


----------



## ClevelandSB (Dec 4, 2010)

Ok I thought it over and i'm going to reformat my question a bit. 

I want to progress quickly, but every time I push myself a bit outside my comfort zone, I come very close to seriously injuring myself. If I say, OK i'm going to try and throw a FS 360 off this small 10' kicker, I go ahead and try it but I'll either do a 270 and wash out or I'll catch an edge and really bite it hard. Its like there's no inbetween. I'm either just riding the hill, doing the usual boring stuff, or i'm trying to progress and injuring myself. I don't see how its a confidence issue if i'm willing to sacrifice my body for progression

edit: on a more positive note here's some pics of me at vail yesterday


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

get used to it? :dunno: park progression is a hurtfull process. theres no "quick" way around it. push yourself and learn from mistakes and stop being afraid of injuries.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Tell my Spleen that you won't get hurt trying to progress. Haven't seen it since February 02.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Tell my Spleen that you won't get hurt trying to progress. Haven't seen it since February 02.


tell my right eye orbit that. havent seen the missing chunk since may 23rd 2007. instead i get to have an awsome calcium deposits and left over titanium pins. and an extra 150$ everytime i need new glasses.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Get a coach. Sure beats the trial and error process.


----------



## ClevelandSB (Dec 4, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Tell my Spleen that you won't get hurt trying to progress. Haven't seen it since February 02.


noted. BTW if you're the author of angrysnowboarder.com I love your blog keep it up



tj_ras said:


> tell my right eye orbit that. havent seen the missing chunk since may 23rd 2007. instead i get to have an awsome calcium deposits and left over titanium pins. and an extra 150$ everytime i need new glasses.


that sucks ass lol. Hopefully my quest for progression doesn't come to that



Grizz said:


> Get a coach. Sure beats the trial and error process.


thinking about it. Now that I'm finally done with college athletics I can put a little more on the line


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

you gotta sack up and go for it. you aren't gonna get good at this thing without hurting the shit outta yourself. all those kids you see shredding it up in the park have all had some serious slams, I guarantee it. gotta slam to get better. if you aren't fallin then you aren't pushing it enough


----------



## StarCommand (Dec 21, 2010)

You only go 5-10 a season. These kids you see throwing huge tricks ride every. single. day.

I'm 24. I've been riding since I was 12. I live in CT. I'm lucky if I get 20 days in. I just started park this season. The only true progression came from taking a lesson with a pro, and spending entire days working on one or two things. I still can't ride switch. It's a slow progression if you have weeks between riding. If you're on the hill every day, the progression is much faster.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Shocktroop531 said:


> you gotta sack up and go for it. you aren't gonna get good at this thing without hurting the shit outta yourself. all those kids you see shredding it up in the park have all had some serious slams, I guarantee it. gotta slam to get better. if you aren't fallin then you aren't pushing it enough


This is the truth. I'm pretty new to park riding. It's never been my thing and never will be my primary thing, but I do enjoy it occasionally. At 28, the learning curve gets a little steeper. By that age, you have a firm grip on your mentality and those bumps and bruises hurt a lot worse and take a lot longer to heal. I'm just taking my lumps now though, because it's only going to get worse as I get older. :laugh:


----------



## ClevelandSB (Dec 4, 2010)

Ok well it seems I need to get way more days in per year... Thankfully I'll be getting a season pass next season. Thanks for the insight


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

i agree and disagree with some of what's being said. yes to some extent you have to push yourself and prepare to be injured but when you're getting frustrated it doesn't matter how hard you try, you're always going to be fighting it and having a bad time. falling lots only contributes to this, and it sounds to me like you've had some gooders.
maybe you need to take a step back and figure out what you really want to get out of snowboarding. do you really need to be the next dude on the dew tour or can you settle with slower progression if it means having more fun?
once you start snowboarding to have fun and not worry too much about progression that's when you will progress the most.

my two cents anyways


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

ryannorthcott said:


> i agree and disagree with some of what's being said. yes to some extent you have to push yourself and prepare to be injured but when you're getting frustrated it doesn't matter how hard you try, you're always going to be fighting it and having a bad time. falling lots only contributes to this, and it sounds to me like you've had some gooders.
> maybe you need to take a step back and figure out what you really want to get out of snowboarding. do you really need to be the next dude on the dew tour or can you settle with slower progression if it means having more fun?
> once you start snowboarding to have fun and not worry too much about progression that's when you will progress the most.
> 
> my two cents anyways


QFT.

i agree with the above statement. definetly just ride for enjoyment bro, no need to kill yourself over things if you really dont have too. the more relaxed you are and more fun your having the easier things come, once you get frustrated its like adding a brick wall infront of the obstacle your already trying to get over.


----------



## ClevelandSB (Dec 4, 2010)

ryannorthcott said:


> i agree and disagree with some of what's being said. yes to some extent you have to push yourself and prepare to be injured but when you're getting frustrated it doesn't matter how hard you try, you're always going to be fighting it and having a bad time. falling lots only contributes to this, and it sounds to me like you've had some gooders.
> maybe you need to take a step back and figure out what you really want to get out of snowboarding. do you really need to be the next dude on the dew tour or can you settle with slower progression if it means having more fun?
> once you start snowboarding to have fun and not worry too much about progression that's when you will progress the most.
> 
> my two cents anyways





tj_ras said:


> QFT.
> 
> i agree with the above statement. definetly just ride for enjoyment bro, no need to kill yourself over things if you really dont have too. the more relaxed you are and more fun your having the easier things come, once you get frustrated its like adding a brick wall infront of the obstacle your already trying to get over.


my overall goal is basically to be able to spin a slow clean 5 off a 40 foot kicker. Once I accomplish that I think I'll be happy with my level of park riding


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

It also depends on the age and frequency that you started. If you start when you are 2, 6, 8 years old and go every week, you are going to have a deep level of neuro-muscular development and integration that can't be had when you even start at 16, 18, or 20 years old. Then if you start at age 44 like me...well you are fucked. I would love to be able to do stuff my daughter does and she doesn't even think about it...its completely natural...she started at 7.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> It also depends on the age and frequency that you started. If you start when you are 2, 6, 8 years old and go every week, you are going to have a deep level of neuro-muscular development and integration that can't be had when you even start at 16, 18, or 20 years old. Then if you start at age 44 like me...well you are fucked. I would love to be able to do stuff my daughter does and she doesn't even think about it...its completely natural...she started at 7.



what if i skiied at 5 years old, snowboarded at 6, quite snow related activities at 7 and then skateboarded from age 8-17, and now snowboard at age 20.......think i have this "deep level of neuro-muscular develpoment and integration"?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

tj_ras said:


> what if i skiied at 5 years old, snowboarded at 6, quite snow related activities at 7 and then skateboarded from age 8-17, and now snowboard at age 20.......think i have this "deep level of neuro-muscular develpoment and integration"?


Should progress relatively quick....unless


















































UR SPAZ

or something else like anal sphincter dyssynergia


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

ClevelandSB said:


> my overall goal is basically to be able to spin a slow clean 5 off a 40 foot kicker. Once I accomplish that I think I'll be happy with my level of park riding


Break this goal up into smaller intermediate steps. Work with a coach or take an lesson or two (private if you can afford it) and identify the skills/corrections in your technique needed for you to accomplish those intermediate steps. Spend each time on the hill focusing on just one or two skills per riding day. Don't impose an unnecessary "I have to be able to do X skill by Y date" deadline on yourself.

Once you have reached your overall goal, you probably will have set a newer, bigger goal for yourself.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

tj_ras said:


> what if i skiied at 5 years old, snowboarded at 6, quite snow related activities at 7 and then skateboarded from age 8-17, and now snowboard at age 20.......think i have this "deep level of neuro-muscular develpoment and integration"?


I hear Shaun White snowboarded in the womb


----------



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

I think you need to ride more for sure. I've been riding 20yrs and back when I was 18-20 I would log around 40 to 60 days a year at Brandywine (I'm assuming you go there by your screen name) and there is no replacement for on-snow time. I'd be willing to help you out, give you some pointers, to bad our season is over here in Cleveland.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Shocktroop531 said:


> I hear Shaun White snowboarded in the womb


Really? I didnt know that....tell me more?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Jeffksf said:


> I think you need to ride more for sure. I've been riding 20yrs and back when I was 18-20 I would log around 40 to 60 days a year at Brandywine (I'm assuming you go there by your screen name) and there is no replacement for on-snow time.  I'd be willing to help you out, give you some pointers, to bad our season is over here in Cleveland.


Expect some park days at the end of the month. 26-27th


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

Shocktroop531 said:


> you gotta sack up and go for it. you aren't gonna get good at this thing without hurting the shit outta yourself. all those kids you see shredding it up in the park have all had some serious slams, I guarantee it. gotta slam to get better. if you aren't fallin then you aren't pushing it enough


Kids have slams, I definetly do. The best way to get good and confident with spins...

do quick 180's and 360's off of fun little hops that are outside of the park. Do them VERY often, and keep trying to make the next one FEEL better than the one you just attempted. Heres a breif over view of what you should focus on when you are spinning frontside and backside. 

**Practice this out of park

*Frontside*: Light heel side carve (or almost carve), put your front shoulder in front of your chest and punch it back with a slight hop off those heels(no worries about an ollie). Look at where you are going to land during the 180, loose your vision of that landing to get to 360 ( use your natural instinct to get your board going downhill). Takes a lot of practice to get front 360's 

*Backside*: Light toe edge carve (or almost carve), pull your front shoulder behind you, and use your abs to punch it back in front of you as you bunny hop off your toes. You should look down at your tail and use your natural instincts to find the landing (takes a lot of practice). For 360, same light edge, punch harder and pop a bit harder, but the first thing your vision should do is whip around and spot where you are going to land. From there you can gauge how quick you want to bring your board around. 

Purpose of Practicing out of park:
Theres a lot of little fun features outside of the park that can naturally make you want to go into a little spin. And this is great practice. It allows you to feel the trick out in a significant way. Not only that, but many of these features demand different pops and feels for the spins. This greatly aids you in the park when you encounter different jumps. once you master how a backside 180 and 360 feels, its easy to step it to a 540. Soon enough you will greatly shorten your learning curve and be able to hit large jumps with large spins. 

Follow that for when you are spinning in the park. FANTASTIC explanations.
YouTube - How to 360, 540 and 720 Frontside or Backside (goofy riders) from Snowboard Addiction.






I feel safe boosting 540's over 50' jumps because I understand how my take off should feel, where I should look, and how I should use my 6th sense.

I pull a backside 720 over a 40' step up at the beginning of this video:
YouTube - How to 360, 540 and 720 Frontside or Backside (goofy riders) from Snowboard Addiction.


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)

What kind of board to you ride?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Luffe said:


> What kind of board to you ride?


Bravo! Epic. A full decade.


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)

Manicmouse said:


> Bravo! Epic. A full decade.


Lol. It appeared in my suggested threads. I'll keep my eyes open next time.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Luffe said:


> Lol. It appeared in my suggested threads. I'll keep my eyes open next time.


A trap for new players


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Luffe said:


> Lol. It appeared in my suggested threads. I'll keep my eyes open next time.


Indeed, this suggested topic feature clashes a lot with necroposting.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Wonder if op still sucks.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Interesting questione, @Crusty. Let's hope he became very good at riding.


----------

